# Beretta M9 Versus 92FS............frame recoil buffer, and sights



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I was just looking at the chart on the Beretta site that compares the 92 series. I've got my choices narrowed down between the 92FS and the M9. 2 differences that seem to stand out that I see are the sights (dot and post for the M9 versus 3 dot for the 92FS), and I notice that the M9 lacks a "frame recoil buffer" that all the other models seem to have.

My questions are:
1. What exactly is a "frame recoil buffer" and how important is it?
2. Having only used a 3 dot sight system, is there an advantage to the dot and post system?

Any other advice on differences between these models, or likes or dislikes is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

